# 2005 MACHE Minnesota convention



## Reed (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey folks --
just got back from this year's Minnesota Association of Christian Home Educators (MACHE) conference in Rochester, MN.

We had a great time -- it's fun to be around so many home schoolers -- if any of you out there are considering homeschooling, attending a conference like this is great encouragement.

This year the main speaker spoke on building character in your children, avoiding the sin of anger as a parent, and the import role older children play on influencing younger children.

There were several curriculum/book vendors from a reformed background -- Vision Forum, David Quine, Doorposts

Other things I noticed: 
--increased interest in distance/virtual education for higher education 
--seminars on raising daughters of virtue

it is a very diverse and broad group... but the future of homeschooling looks good.

Regards,
Reed


----------

